# Help with 180's



## neesay16 (Jan 30, 2012)

i looked at the other threads on 180's and none of them are particularly helpful.
i know its just something i have to practice but does anyone have any tricks for 180's?
for example doing a bunny hop on a bike i was told to lift the back up and that didnt work and then i figured out to just push the front forward. 
ANYTHING that will help. I'm a perfect rider i can do anything i want on the mountain. and now im starting to learn some terrain park. 
i'm now transitioning to learning rails (could use some pointers) and trying to learn some spins. 
ANYTHING WILL BE HELPFUL thank you.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

neesay16 said:


> i looked at the other threads on 180's and none of them are particularly helpful.
> i know its just something i have to practice but does anyone have any tricks for 180's?
> for example doing a bunny hop on a bike i was told to lift the back up and that didnt work and then i figured out to just push the front forward.
> ANYTHING that will help. I'm a perfect rider i can do anything i want on the mountain. and now im starting to learn some terrain park.
> ...


if your spinning backside the only thing you really need to do it look back towards the kicker, its a blind landing, so keep looking in that direction until you've landed and stabilised yourself.

you see so many people land and try to look in the direction of travel to soon, and then spill it.

good luck 

nb....try them across the piste before taking them to a kicker :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I hate to be the one to point this out, but there are threads stickied at the top of this section that have the info you want > http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...39-snowboard-how-tos-helpful-tips-tricks.html

Or > How to do a Frontside 180 on a Snowboard off the toe edge | 4 easy steps | Key Aspect Coaching | Chris Skinner Freelance Snowboard / Surf Coach Blog


----------



## neesay16 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks to both of you guys!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i wouldn't go so far as to call yourself a perfect rider, we all have tons of improvement we can do. But anyway yesterday was my first day in the park this season. While i can do flat ground and small side hit FS/BS 180s all day long, taking it to features in the park (a table in this case) when doing the 180 off the feature i found myself whipping the board around with my legs below the waist and my upper body would lag way behind. so when i landed i was really sloppy because my upper body was still half way comming around from goofy to regular so i wasnt square with the board when i landed. for clean spins you really have to lead with your upper body so your lower body and upper body move at the same time. Also that day my buddy and i were trying to throw 360s off a cat track lip, and we kept getting around 270 before we ran out of air time. But again we were noticing the same thing, we didnt fully look all the way around the full 360. It would have been easier on a real park jump, but we know we have to work on throwing the shoulders and looking all the way around the full spin, and not stopping at the 270.


----------



## neesay16 (Jan 30, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i wouldn't go so far as to call yourself a perfect rider, we all have tons of improvement we can do. But anyway yesterday was my first day in the park this season. While i can do flat ground FS/BS 180s all day long, taking it to features in the park (a table in this case) when doing the 180 off the feature i found myself whipping the board around with my legs below the waist and my upper body would lag way behind. so when i landed i was really sloppy because my upper body was still half way comming around from goofy to regular so i wasnt square with the board when i landed. for clean spins you really have to lead with your upper body so your lower body and upper body move at the same time. Also that day my buddy and i were trying to throw 360s off a cat track lip, and we kept getting around 270 before we ran out of air time. But again we were noticing the same thing, we didnt fully look all the way around the full 360. It would have been easier on a real park jump, but we know we have to work on throwing the shoulders and looking all the way around the full spin, and not stopping at the 270.


what i meant by perfect rider is that i dont fall anymore will cruzin around the mountain even going at my top speed
i went last saturday and by the end of the day i was starting to get my 180's down. but any way being a new park rider and only 15 (5'6 riding a 154 burton board of health) i'm just looking to take my riding to the next level in park. I'm planning on going to big boulder mountain this weekend (all park mountain) and attempting some rails (tips welcome) and previously when attempting smaller jumps in the park i've busted my *ass* trying to do 180's. I will keep in mind trying to look back up the mountain but in such a short time i dont even think about it. maybe i should try frontside instead?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try starting out switch and landing regular. The movements will come a little more natural


----------



## neesay16 (Jan 30, 2012)

definitely gonna try that. it worked for me in skate boarding


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

neesay16 said:


> I'm a perfect rider i can do anything i want on the mountain.


If thats the case, you should be able to do a 180. :cheeky4: Just messing with ya. :laugh:

Check out this video from snowboard addiction:
How To 180 (Regular Riders) From Snowboard Addiction - YouTube


----------



## neesay16 (Jan 30, 2012)

Shox said:


> If thats the case, you should be able to do a 180. :cheeky4: Just messing with ya. :laugh:
> 
> Check out this video from snowboard addiction:
> How To 180 (Regular Riders) From Snowboard Addiction - YouTube


oh man. i've watched that video soo many times. ive tried to like wind up. that doesn't really work.
im going to try to lift my legs higher that usual. I WISH THERE WAS SNOW IN NYC.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck, you'll get it eventually! I wish there was some snow in upstate NY too lol.


----------



## neesay16 (Jan 30, 2012)

also. Im just really scarred to approach a rail. tips? so i know what im doing before i try?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Train your self. Before trying them on jumps practice them on flat ground. After that its all commitment.


----------

